# Sound Bar



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm thinking about a sound bar for easy ss.

Does anyone have one, what kind, good or bad idea?



Thanks


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The Polk and Atlantic Technology ones are pretty nice. They dont have a built in amp like the Yamaha (they are just speakers that you connect your own amp to), but overall seem very good for what they are.

Not going to be as good as higher end separates, but for the right space a good compromise.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

One of the posters in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=168243 seems very happy with his new Vizio. I read some reviews and for a sound bar it might do. I say that having just removed a Polk 42 that I put up with for a couple of years. As I said in that thread I got it because she said "those speakers are ugly". Well, after I put the "ugly" speakers back in and she heard the real surround sound she's okay with "ugly". Plus the sound seems to have more clarity and crispness. We aren't using the CC nearly as often now for our 71 year old ears. And we do have more programs with surround than when I got the Polk. Plus the new BluRay dingus I got recently. I use a Rocketfish wireless thingie for the rears so there's no wire from the A/V to the back wall. Just between the rears and the Rocketfish receiver on the back wall.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

olguy said:


> One of the posters in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=168243 seems very happy with his new Vizio. I read some reviews and for a sound bar it might do. I say that having just removed a Polk 42 that I put up with for a couple of years. As I said in that thread I got it because she said "those speakers are ugly". Well, after I put the "ugly" speakers back in and she heard the real surround sound she's okay with "ugly". Plus the sound seems to have more clarity and crispness. We aren't using the CC nearly as often now for our 71 year old ears. And we do have more programs with surround than when I got the Polk. Plus the new BluRay dingus I got recently. I use a Rocketfish wireless thingie for the rears so there's no wire from the A/V to the back wall. Just between the rears and the Rocketfish receiver on the back wall.


I assume you got a sub-thingamabob hooked up to your whatchamacallit, right?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

mystic7 said:


> I assume you got a sub-thingamabob hooked up to your whatchamacallit, right?


Yeah buddy. 15" Cerwin -Vega window rattler. Gots me some thunder and loud when the splodey stuff is goin' on :lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The Atlantic Technology soundbar is one of the best I have heard...hard to find on the open market though as they are mostly dealer only.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm tempted to go with either the Sharp HT-SB300 or HT-SB200 after the holidays. Trouble is I'm confused on how they hook up to the TV. Both have RCA outputs as well as digital audio outs so would I have to use both or either/or.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I'm tempted to go with either the Sharp HT-SB300 or HT-SB200 after the holidays. Trouble is I'm confused on how they hook up to the TV. Both have RCA outputs as well as digital audio outs so would I have to use both or either/or.


They have RCA and Optical/Coax digital inputs. You use either/or. You didn't say which Dish box but the 622 has both outputs.

And here's a review for you in case you haven't read it. Looks interesting. Sharp HT-SB300 Sound Bar System: Review by Chris Chiarella on BigPictureBigSound


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

olguy said:


> They have RCA and Optical/Coax digital inputs. You use either/or. You didn't say which Dish box but the 622 has both outputs.
> 
> And here's a review for you in case you haven't read it. Looks interesting. Sharp HT-SB300 Sound Bar System: Review by Chris Chiarella on BigPictureBigSound


I have Directv's HR20-100 box hooked up by HDMI so I'm thinking I would hook one of these up to my TV using the Optical/Coax digital inputs. I actually saw that review early this morning before I went to bed but that was at 5am so I'm looking at it again. . Actually I saw somewhere else that Sharp is actually coming out with another model sometime in December so I may hold off to see what that one looks like. Thanks for helping me with my confusion!


----------

